# PC-Zusammenstellungen 09/10 2009



## painschkes (13. September 2009)

_*Zu beachten:
*
-Alle diese Rechner sind darauf ausgelegt, in Spielen die für den Preis optimale Leistung zu bringen.

-Die PCs sind nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen zusammengestellt worden.

-Die Zusammenstellungen sind veränderbar, es sind nur Beispiele, die die PC-Technik-Crew für optimal hält.

-Wir sind unabhängig von jeglichem Hersteller, dessen Teile hier verbaut werden, es ist also keine Werbung!

-Der Zusammenbau der Computer ist *nicht* im Preis inbegriffen, es steht euch frei dies selbst zu tun, oder sie gegen ein gewisses Entgelt zusammenbauen zu lassen. So gut wie jeder Versand bietet diese Möglichkeit, zudem gibt es diverse andere Geschäfte und Menschen, die dies tun können, für weitere Informationen wendet euch an Falathrim, painschkes o.ä.

-Gehäuse können natürlich nach belieben getauscht werden - sind ja alles nur Beispiele.

-Bei den Grafikkarten ist kein expliziter Hersteller angegeben, da verschiedene Versender/Geschäfte immer andere Hersteller anbieten. Fragt hier bitte nach.

-Bei den hier aufgelisteten Rechnern ist *kein* Betriebssystem dabei.




--------


WICHTIG : Schwere Kühler wie der Scythe Mugen 2 werden *NICHT* von Hardwareversand verbaut , entweder nehmt ihr einen leichteren Kühler oder ihr müsst es selbst machen.

Das einfachste ist natürlich immer einfach mal anzurufen , schaden kann es ja nicht.

Die Preise orientieren sich an den aktuellen Preisen am Endnutzermarkt, für empfehlenswerte Versender im Forum anfragen.

--------





*Der 350&#8364; PC*


Von diesem Rechner solltet ihr nicht allzuviel erwarten , WoW ist damit aber kein Problem.


*CPU :* AMD Athlon II X2 240

*Festplatte :* Seagate Barracuda 250GB
*
Gehäuse :* Coolermaster Elite 330

*Netzteil :* BE Quiet! Pure Power 430W

*Laufwerk :* LG GH22LS50
*
Mainboard :* Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3

*Grafikkarte :* HD4670

*RAM :* 4GB G-Skill 800MHz DDR2

-----------------------

*Der 450&#8364; PC*


Konzipiert ist dieser Rechner für relativ kleine Geldbeutel, er ist bei niedrigen Auflösungen aber bei ALLEN Spielen für hohe FPS-Raten gut.

*
CPU :* AMD Athlon II X2 250
*
Kühler :* Arctic Freezer 64 Pro
*
Festplatte :* Seagate Barracuda 250GB
*
Gehäuse :* Coolermaster Elite 330

*Netzteil :* BE Quiet! Pure Power 530W

*Laufwerk :* LG GH22LS50

*Mainboard :* Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3

*Grafikkarte :* HD5770

*RAM :* 4GB G-Skill 800MHz DDR2

-----------------------

*Der 550&#8364; PC*


Ein Stück besser wie der 450&#8364; PC , damit wird man sicherlich seine Freuden haben.


*CPU :* AMD Phenom II X4 940

*Festplatte :* Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB

*Gehäuse :* Coolermaster Elite 330

*Netzteil :* BE Quiet! Pure Power 530W

*Laufwerk :* LG GH22LS50

*Mainboard :* Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3

*Grafikkarte :* HD5770

*RAM : *4GB G-Skill 800MHz DDR2

-----------------------
*
Der 650&#8364; PC
*

Dieser PC ist bereits fast Highend. Mit den Leistungsbomben Radeon HD4890 / GTX275 und dem sauschnellen Prozessor Phenom II 940 habt ihr Highendleistung in so gut wie allen Auflösungen.


*CPU :* AMD Phenom II X4 940

*Kühler :* Arctic Cooling Freezer 64 Pro

*Festplatte :* Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB

Gehäuse : LanCool K58

*Netzteil :* BE Quiet! Pure Power 530W
*
Laufwerk :* LG GH22LS50

*Mainboard :* Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3

*Grafikkarte :* HD5850

*RAM :* 4GB G-Skill 800MHz DDR2

-----------------------
*
Der 750&#8364; PC*


Dieser Rechner reicht schon für alles. Er kratzt bereits am Highend-Segment und in aktuellen Spielen werden ihr in allen Auflösungen maximale Details schaffen.


*CPU : *Phenom II X4 955 / Q2Q i5 750

*Kühler :* Scythe Mugen 2

*Festplatte :* 2x Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB

*Gehäuse :* LanCool K58
*
Netzteil :* BE Quiet! Pure Power 530W

*Laufwerk :* LG GH22LS50

*Mainboard :* Gigabyte GA-MA790XT / ASUS P7P55D LE
*
Grafikkarte :* HD5850
*
RAM :* 4GB Kit OCZ DDR3

-----------------------


*Der 900&#8364; PC*

Einmal neueste Prozessorgeneration bitte. Mit Schirm, Charme, Melone, Frack, Core i7  in die höchsten Leistungsgebiete vordringen smile.gif Mit diesem Rechner werdet ihr laaaaange Spaß haben. Höchste Auflösungen, Höchste Details. Drunter ist ja auch peinlich.


*CPU :* Intel Core i7-860

*Kühler :* Scythe Mugen 2

*Festplatte :* Samsung SpinPoint F3 1000GB

*Gehäuse :* LanCool K58

*Netzteil :* Be quiet! Straight Power 550W
*
Laufwerk :* LG GH22LS50
*
Mainboard :* ASUS P7P55D
*
Grafikkarte :* HD5870

*RAM :* 4GB Kit OCZ DDR3




---------------------



Für Rechner über 900&#8364; bitte hier im Sticky nachfragen oder einen Thread aufmachen , innerhalt von Minuten werdet ihr dort sicherlich eine Antwort erhalten.

Bitte die folgenden Daten dazuschreiben : 

- Genaues Preislimit
- Anwendungsbereiche (Rendern und Spielen? / Nur Rendern / Fotobearbeitung? / Nur Spielen?)
- Auflösung (1280x1024,1680x1050,1920x1080)
- Für welches Spiele soll der Rechner sein
- Braucht ihr irgendwelche extras? (Zusammenbau,Betriebsssytem,Headset,Maus,Tastatur,Boxen..?)_


----------



## Asoriel (13. September 2009)

find ich gut gelungen, aber er sollte noch oben angepinnt werden

Was ich gut finde:

-Die fast überflüssigen Highend-Rechner sind raus
-auch die kleinsten haben hochwertige Komponenten

Was ich weniger gut finde:

-Erst im 900&#8364;-PC ist ein Intel verbaut. Zumindest als Alternative könnte man doch einen dazu setzen? So nen netten Core i5?


edit: schon isser sticky


----------



## Meriane (13. September 2009)

Wenn die neuen GraKas kommen, wird das dann nochmal überarbeitet?
Ansonsten sieht das doch gnaz gut aus ^^


----------



## Tokenlord (17. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> [...]1650x1080[...]


Nur mal so Interesse:
Gibts die echt? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (17. September 2009)

_Danke sehr , ist geändert :-)_


----------



## claet (18. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> [..] für empfehlenswerte Versender im Forum anfragen.



Im Grunde natürlich richtig. Nachfragen ist immer gut. 
Allerdings empfehlen wir doch sowieso Hardwareversand und Alternate, oder?
Könnte man meiner Meinung nach direkt hinschreiben.

Ansonsten - gewohnte Qualität  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (18. September 2009)

_Hätt ich schon gern gemacht , aber wir hatten doch hier einige "Experten" die das für Werbung hielten.. :-)_


----------



## ProEvoPro (20. September 2009)

Hi,

ich möchte mir in der näheren Zukunft einen neuen Rechner zusammenbauen. Jetzt hab ich mir schon mal einen zusammengestellt um zu schaun wie viel Geld ich ungefähr aufbringen muss. Und das ist dabei rausgekommen:

------------------------
Prozessor: Intel Core i7-920 Box 8192Kb, LGA1366 (237,40 €)
Mainboard: ASUS P6T SE, Sockel 1366, ATX, DDR3 (157,01 €)
RAM: 6GB-KIT G-Skill DDR3 PC1333, CL 9 (98,62 €)
Grafikkarte: XFX GEFORCE GTX 285 648M 1024 MB DDR3 PCI-E 2.0 (280,29 €)
Netzteil: Xilence Power 700 Watt / SPS-XP700.(135)R (77,12 €)
Festplatte: WD Cavier Black 1TB, WD1001FALS 32MB (83,70 €)
Laufwerk: LG CH08LS10 Blu-Ray ROM bulk (104,57 €)
Gehäuse: NZXT Guardian 921, ATX, ohne Netzteil, schwarz (85,57 €)
Extras: Ultron Cardreader 75-in-1, intern, schwarz (8,16 €)
-------------------------
Summe: 1.132,44 €
-------------------------

Jetzt wollte ich nur wissen ob das System so funktionieren würde und ob die 700 Watt für das System ausreichen oder nicht.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Danke im Voraus  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## painschkes (20. September 2009)

_Einige Sachen sind nicht so dolle , da könnte man noch was ändern..

Wieviel willst du denn maximal ausgeben?
Wofür nutzt du ihn dann?
Soll er zusammengebaut & mit Betriebssystem ankommen?
Welche Auflösung nutzt du?_


----------



## Asoriel (20. September 2009)

Auf die schnelle angeschaut würde ich folgendes machen:

Asus P6T SE gegen EX58-UD3R tauschen
GTX285 gegen GTX275 tauschen (spart 100€ und ist zwischen 0-6% langsamer, siehe hier)
Black Caviar gegen Spinpoint F3 tauschen
Netzteil gegen BeQuiet! Straight Power 500W E6 tauschen

Gut - Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache, ich persönlich würde ein anderes nehmen, aber das ist jedem selbst überlassen.


----------



## ProEvoPro (20. September 2009)

Maximal würde ich bis 1200 € gehen, muss aber nicht sein.
PC wird (hauptsächlich) zum spielen und HD-Videos konvertieren verwendet.
Ich werde ihn selber zusammenbauen und BS wird extra bestellt.
Die Auflösung ist 1680x1050.

@Asoriel
Reichen den 500 Watt? 
Weil bei dem PC-Konfigurator von hardwareversand.de kann ich erst die GTX 275 oder GTX 285 auswählen, wenn ich ein 700 Watt Netzteil hinzufüge.


----------



## Asoriel (20. September 2009)

klar reichen 500W Ich betreibe ein Q9550 mit GTX275 auch mit 500W - und zwar mit einem qualitativ schlechteren (trotzdem tauglich, aber nicht so gut wie BeQuiet!). Das läuft sogar nocht problemlos, wenn die CPU auf 4Ghz und die Karte auch übertaktet läuft. Der Konfigurator baut immer ein ziemlich dickes Polster ein. 
Für Videos konvertieren ist der Core i7 natürlich ideal, falls das nicht erforderlich gewesen wäre, wäre auch ein Core i5 oder Phenom II eine Alternative, so würde ich aber beim Core i7 bleiben.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (21. September 2009)

Seid gegrüßt, Ihr Halbgötter in einem PC-Gehäuse. Zu Start von Windows 7 will  ich endlich XP in die Tonne treten und dabei gleich mal einen neuen Rechner anschaffen.
Im Prinzip wäre es der 550 &#8364; PC aus diesem Thread, also das hier.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Verkomplettiert wird es durch den DVD-Brenner (LG GH20NS10) und die Festplatte (Samsung HD501LJ) aus meinem derzeitigen Rechner.
Für mich sieht alles ganz in Ordnung aus, da es aber kein Ebay-PC für 300 Euro ist ,er auch ein paar Jährchen halten soll und ich beim Zusammenbau keine böse Überraschung erleben will, warte ich lieber mal auf Euer OK.
Bei einer alternativen Grafikkarte wäre vor allem wichtig, dass ich damit zwei Monitore (beide mit VGA-Adapter) anschließen kann.

Und noch eine kleine Frage am Rande:
Wäre es ratsam zusätzlich gleich noch Windows Vista mit Upgrade Lizenz zu bestellen oder bis zum 22. Oktober zu warten und dann direkt Windows 7 zu kaufen? Ich kann mich verschwommen erinnern etwas von 30&#8364; zusätzlichen Kosten beim Upgrade gelesen zu haben. Vieleicht weiß da jemand etwas genaueres.


----------



## Asoriel (21. September 2009)

Zu dem Upgrade hab ich keine genauen Infos, aber für die Preise der SB-Version kannst du auch bis Win7 warten, das wird wahrscheinlich günstiger kommen.

Prinzipiell hast du mein okay - die Zusammenstellung ist stimmig. Wenn du aber eh noch bis zum 22. Oktober wartest, dann frag auf jeden Fall nochmal nach. Bis dahin ist nämlich die HD5870 raus und bei den Grafikkarten-Preisen wird sich einiges tun.


----------



## Sephy2k1 (26. September 2009)

Hallo erstmal
ich beobachte schon länger eure Arbeit hier und nun bin auch ich zum entschluss gekommen mir einen Pc via INet zu bestellen.

War vorher der typische MediaMarkt/Saturn PC Käufer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage/n.

Mich interessiert der PC für 750€ ich hab mich schon selbst daran versucht aber über Hardwareversand komm ich nicht auf die Kosten.
Desweiteren kann es sein das die Betriebssoftware dort noch nicht mit inbegriffen ist?
Und zum letzten du sagst das der Scythe Mungen 2 nicht eingebaut wird, ist das schwer den einzubauen?

Danke für die Antworten

Lg
Sephy


----------



## painschkes (26. September 2009)

_1. Auf wieviel kommst du denn? Die Preisen schwanken immer hin und her
2. Nein ist sie nicht , steht auch oben mit drin
3. Naja , beim ersten mal sicherlich ein wenig friemlig aber sicherlich machbar_


----------



## Sephy2k1 (26. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _1. Auf wieviel kommst du denn? Die Preisen schwanken immer hin und her
> 2. Nein ist sie nicht , steht auch oben mit drin
> 3. Naja , beim ersten mal sicherlich ein wenig friemlig aber sicherlich machbar_



im moment auf 700€^^
ohne vista natürlich


----------



## painschkes (26. September 2009)

_Na ist doch gut wenn du billiger bzw mit Vista dann nur etwas teuer wegkommst? :-)_


----------



## Sephy2k1 (26. September 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> _Na ist doch gut wenn du billiger bzw mit Vista dann nur etwas teuer wegkommst? :-)_



naja manche von den von dir geposteten hardware teilen gibts ja mehrfach in verschiedenen preissegmenten die sich um 10-30€ immer unterscheiden ich als otto normal verbraucher seh da nich den unterschied heraus^^
liegt vll daran?


----------



## painschkes (26. September 2009)

_Was willst denn damit machen? 
Betriebssystem muss mit dazu?
Wieviel willst du maximal ausgeben?
Such mal nen Gehäuse was dir gefällt und poste es - danach bastel ich mal fix was.. :-)_


----------



## Sephy2k1 (26. September 2009)

Sollte High End Game tauglich sein und zur Videobearbeitung
 Vista sollte jedenfalls auch dabei sein wobei ich da nicht sicher bin welche Edition (ja bin immer noch der gute treue XP User )
 Preis 750€ is schon ungefähr die Preisrichtung o. Betriebssystem

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...85&agid=631

 schaut optisch gut aus ansonsten kannst du dir gerne ein Standart Teil aussuchen mir is es ansich total schnuppe welches Gehäuse, das Innenleben zählt bei mir =)


----------



## Takvoriana (26. September 2009)

*Der 900€ PC*

Einmal neueste Prozessorgeneration bitte. Mit Schirm, Charme, Melone, Frack, Core i7  in die höchsten Leistungsgebiete vordringen smile.gif Mit diesem Rechner werdet ihr laaaaange Spaß haben. Höchste Auflösungen, Höchste Details. Drunter ist ja auch peinlich.


*CPU :* Intel Core i7-860

*Kühler :* Scythe Mugen 2

*Festplatte :* 2x Western Digital Cavier Black 750GB

*Gehäuse :* LanCool K58

*Netzteil :* Be quiet! Straight Power 550W
*
Laufwerk :* LG GH22LS50
*
Mainboard :* ASUS P7P55D
*
Grafikkarte :* GTX285

*RAM :* 4GB Kit OCZ DDR3


Ein 550 Watt Netzteil halte ich für Unterdimensioniert, da die GTX285 unter Last leicht 320 Watt zieht.
Würde da doch eher zu einem 750 Watt Netzteil raten um noch Reserve zu haben.
Gruß Tak


----------



## Desdinova (26. September 2009)

Takvoriana schrieb:


> Ein 550 Watt Netzteil halte ich für Unterdimensioniert, da die GTX285 unter Last leicht 320 Watt zieht.
> Würde da doch eher zu einem 750 Watt Netzteil raten um noch Reserve zu haben.
> Gruß Tak



320 Watt sind schon recht viel. Laut Hersteller verbraucht selbst eine OC Version nicht mehr als 183 Watt unter Volllast. Siehe hier: Klick


----------



## Rethelion (26. September 2009)

Takvoriana schrieb:


> Ein 550 Watt Netzteil halte ich für Unterdimensioniert, da die GTX285 unter Last leicht 320 Watt zieht.
> Würde da doch eher zu einem 750 Watt Netzteil raten um noch Reserve zu haben.
> Gruß Tak



Die 320Watt werden sich aufs gesamte System beziehen. Jedenfalls wird es in den meisten Tests so angegeben, da man den direkten Verbrauch der Grafikkarte nicht messen kann.


----------



## Desdinova (26. September 2009)

Ja, ich denke auch, dass sich die 320 Watt auf das gesamte System beziehen. Ich hab hier auch noch einen Test gefunden, in dem genau 320 Watt Systemleistung angegeben sind in Zusammenhang mit einer GTX285: Klick
Also ist das angegebene Netzteil mehr als ausreichend für den von painschkes zusammengestellten PC.


----------



## Takvoriana (26. September 2009)

OK, ich habe es nachgeschlagen.
320 Watt sind für das ganze System.
Und hier ist ein sehr gutes Markennetzteil verbaut, das auch die angegebenen 550 Watt auf Dauer bringt.(Was bei den Noname Netzteilen meisst nicht der Fall ist)
Ich habe halt selber lieber etwas mehr an Leistungsreserven.
Danke Euch für die Richtigstellung.
Gruß Tak


----------



## Shefanix (27. September 2009)

Da hier ja alle Rechner mit Festplatte etc. sind frag ich mal so nach:

Ich brauche einen "Fast-Komplett-Rechner", sprich: alles außer Festplatte, Laufwerk und RAM. Da is noch guter 4GB DDR2 vorhanden.

Preislimit sitzt so bei 550€
Auflösung 1680x1050
Kein Bedarf auf OS
Wenns iwie rein passt eine neue 5850 :>


----------



## painschkes (27. September 2009)

_Gehäuse lass ich jetzt mal weg , da suchst du dir am besten was aus :-) 

CPU : Phenom II 940
Kühler : Scythe Mugen 2
Netzteil : BeQuiet PurePower 530W
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3
Graka : Club3D 5850

Preis : 495,90 &#8364; - und dann noch das Case..

oder halt mit AM3 : 

CPU : Phenom II 955
Kühler : Scythe Mugen 2
Netzteil : BeQuiet PurePower 530W
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
Graka : Club3D 5850

Preis : 521,20 &#8364; - nur würden da halt noch das Case UND DDR3 Speicher (den es für ~70&#8364; gibt - Klick mich! ) noch mit dazukommen.._


----------



## Shefanix (28. September 2009)

Vielen Dank. Schaut beides nett aus, bloss eine Frage:

War das nicht so, das wenn man DDR3 nimmt, man gleich 3 Bausteine nehmen soll wegen irgend einer neuen Technik in den CPU's? Oder war das nur bei Intel der Fall?

Werd mir aufjedenfall beides mal vormerken, und schauen welches ich mir dann hole.


----------



## painschkes (28. September 2009)

_Triple Channel? Ist soweit ich weiss nur bei Intel vertreten._


----------



## Shefanix (28. September 2009)

Ja, Triple Channel. Jetzt wo ich den Namen lese weiß ich wieder wie blöd meine Frage war :>

Könnten die Preise bis Ende November, Anfang Dezember noch ein bisschen Fallen? Wenn ja wirds AM3 sonst das andere :>


----------



## Baumkopf (4. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

Ich habe mich mal an den PC Builder von hardwareversand.de, mit den Komponenten vom 450 und 550 &#8364; PC, rangemacht.(Mit Betriebssystem)

Hier der Link . (hoffe er klappt)

Da ich mich nicht soo gut mit PCs auskenne, bin ich bei der Netzwerkkarte und der Soundkarte unsicher. Und ob ein 500 Watt Netzteil ausreicht.

Der PC sollte aber auch nicht über 500 Euro kosten und für aktuelle Spiele, und kommende Spiele reichen.




Mfg Baumkopf


----------



## Shefanix (4. Oktober 2009)

Der Link klappt nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baumkopf (4. Oktober 2009)

Hm, dann nenn ich euch die Teile.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

CPU (56,04 &#8364:
AMD Athlon II X2 250 Box, Sockel AM3

Mainboard (56,31 &#8364:
Gigabyte GA-MA770-UD3, AMD 770, ATX

RAM (54,95 &#8364:
4096MB-KIT G-Skill PC8000/1000,CL 5

Grafikkarte (90,69 &#8364:
Club3D HD4850 HDMI 1024MB, ATI Radeon HD4850, PCI-Express

Festplatte (39,31 &#8364:
WD Caviar SE16 500GB SATA II 16MB

Laufwerk (29,98 &#8364:
LG GH22LS50 Retail

Soundkarte (20,04 &#8364:
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy SE (bulk) - 30SB057000000

Netzwerkkarte (3,43 &#8364:
Digitus DN-1001F Netzzwerkkarte 100BaseTX 10/100Mbps, PCI

Betriebssystem (85,06 &#8364:
Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit (SB-Version)

Mit zusammenbauen lassen macht das einen Preis von 474,89 &#8364;.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (4. Oktober 2009)

Baumkopf schrieb:


> Hm, dann nenn ich euch die Teile.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Netzwerkkarte kannst du dir sparen und die Soundkarte lohnt sich nicht wirklich, da steck lieber ca 50 euro rein und hol dir ne  Asus Xonar D1 ( eher zum Musikhören) oder ne XFI (eher zum spielen).
Rest ist eigentlich ganz gut, nur der Prozessor könnte potenter sein.( Phenom X3 710/720 oder so)


----------



## Baumkopf (4. Oktober 2009)

Ok danke für die Antwort.

Ich hab noch eine Frage und zwar wegen dem Level 2 Cache. Dieser liegt bei dem x2 bei 1 Mb und bei dem x3/x4 nur bei 512 KB. 
Ein Freund meinte, dass der CPU schon 1 Mb Cache haben sollte.
Kann mich einer darüber aufklären?
Und warum genau sollte ich den DualCore beiseite legen? Ich denk mir zwar, dass ich mit einem x3/x4 mehr Leistung bekomme, aber wie läuft das mit den Kernen genau ab?


Baumkopf


----------



## Asoriel (4. Oktober 2009)

erstmal ganz wichtig: NICHT über den Konfigurator gehen! Der funktioniert nicht richtig. Leg die Artikel so in den Warenkorb und füg "Zusammenbau" dazu.

Ansonsten ist der PC mehr schlecht als recht. Soundkarte ist vollkommen veraltet und taugt nicht mehr als der Onboardsound => weglassen. Netzwerkkarte ebenso. Vollkommen veraltet, unterstütz nichtmal Gigabit-LAN. Außerdem kann das dein Mainboard. Die Zeiten, bei denen man die beiden Dinge dazu kaufen musste sind längst vorbei

Also hier mein Änderungsvorschlag:

CPU gegen Phenom II X4 920 tauschen
Grafikkarte gegen HD5850 tauschen (wenn das Budget zu knapp ist, dann 4870 1G
Festplatte gegen Samsung Spinpoint F3 tauschen (selber Preis aber deutlich besser)
Sound-/Netzwerkkarte weglassen

Dann passt die Zusammenstellung. Was du jetzt da hast ist schon am Limit bzw. schafft aktuelle Spiele nichtmehr. Über kommende müssen wir garnicht erst reden. Wenn du CPU/Grafikkarte tauschst, dann ist das ganze sehr viel Potenter und geht gut ab. Und mach dir wegen dem L2-Cache keine Sorgen, die X4 haben L3.

edit:

Ein gutes 500W-NT reicht übrig. Aber nur wenn es Markenware ist. Hast du übrigens vergessen reinzupacken.


----------



## Baumkopf (4. Oktober 2009)

Netzteil war im Gehäuse mit dabei.(Hab das Gehäuser gar nicht mit aufgelistet.. ~_~, sorry). Aber danke für die Antwort.
Ich werd das dann überarbeiten.


Baumkopf


Edit:

Jetzt sieht es so aus:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Oktober 2009)

oh - Netzteil im Gehäuse ist nie gut. Nimm am besten das von painschkes empfohlene und dazu ein schickes Gehäuse, ansonsten kann es sein, dass dem ganz schnell die Puste ausgeht.


----------



## Baumkopf (4. Oktober 2009)

Ok jetzt wieder ändern. xD

Danke ^^ 


So:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kostet dann mit zusammenbauen lassen ca. 610 &#8364;.

Hier noch ein Produkt was ich mir ursprünglich holen wollte.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Oktober 2009)

So schaut das doch gut aus!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bei der Grafikkarte würde ich aber eher die XFX nehmen:

http://www3.hardwareversand.de/_/articlede...7&agid=1004


----------



## Baumkopf (4. Oktober 2009)

Ok. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Und was ist mit dem von Alternate? Weil das 100 &#8364; Unterschied sind.

Hier nochmal der Link.




Und von dem zusammengebauten: *klick mich*


----------



## Asoriel (5. Oktober 2009)

Unterschied: Der selbst zusammengestellte hat den deutlich besseren Prozessor,  bessere Festplatte, besserer Ram, besseres Mainboard und höchstwahrscheinlich besseres Netzteil. 

Rein von der Geschwindigkeit ist nur der Prozessor relevant, aber der dafür um so mehr. Qualitativ sind die beiden aber nicht vergleichbar, da ist der von Alternate ne ganze Nummer schlechter.


----------



## VFb91 (5. Oktober 2009)

Abend zusammen.

Ich hab vor mir einen neuen PC anzuschaffen aber da ich leider bei den unzähligen Bezeichnungen für Grafikkarten / Prozessoren nur noch bedingt durchblicke suche ich hier mal euren Rat.^^

Mein Preislimit ist so bei 1100€, da sollte dann Zusammenbau und Vista bzw. Win 7 schon drin sein.
Der PC ist primär zum spielen gedacht und sollte aktuelle Dx 10 Gamesschon auf vollen Details packen.

Der PC sollte zudem Anschlüsse für 2 Monitore haben die beide auf 1280x1024 laufen.

Festplatte reichen mir 700 Gb und es muss nicht unbedingt ein super silent Pc sein da ich mit Headset spiele.

Danke schonmal für eure Tipps.

Gruß


----------



## Asoriel (5. Oktober 2009)

Der 900€ PC

Einmal neueste Prozessorgeneration bitte. Mit Schirm, Charme, Melone, Frack, Core i7 in die höchsten Leistungsgebiete vordringen smile.gif Mit diesem Rechner werdet ihr laaaaange Spaß haben. Höchste Auflösungen, Höchste Details. Drunter ist ja auch peinlich.


CPU : Intel Core i7-860

Kühler : Scythe Mugen 2

Festplatte : 2x Western Digital Cavier Black 750GB

Gehäuse : LanCool K58

Netzteil : Be quiet! Straight Power 550W

Laufwerk : LG GH22LS50

Mainboard : ASUS P7P55D

Grafikkarte : HD5870

RAM : 4GB Kit OCZ DDR3

Dazu Vista und Zusammenbau. Damit spielst du alles auf max. Details. Das Ding hat Power ohne Ende.

Einfach zu Hardwareversand gehen, die Sachen in den Warenkorb packen, Zusammenbau dazu legen und bestellen.


----------



## Baumkopf (5. Oktober 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Unterschied: Der selbst zusammengestellte hat den deutlich besseren Prozessor,  bessere Festplatte, besserer Ram, besseres Mainboard und höchstwahrscheinlich besseres Netzteil.
> 
> Rein von der Geschwindigkeit ist nur der Prozessor relevant, aber der dafür um so mehr. Qualitativ sind die beiden aber nicht vergleichbar, da ist der von Alternate ne ganze Nummer schlechter.


Gut, danke für deine Hilfe. ^^


----------



## SirCire (7. Oktober 2009)

Hi, ich spiele seit längerem mit dem Gedanken mir vielleicht einen neuen Computer zu besorgen.
Da ich früher schlicht bei Mediamarkt und Aldi meine PCs erstanden habe, wollte ich nun mal versuchen eine "bessere" Alternative zu finden. Soll heißen günstiger und von der Leistung her größer.
Mein jetziger PC ist "älter". Wie alt genau weiß ich nicht. Es ist ein Medion MT 223a, von mir schon teilweise umgearbeitet. Eigentlich wollte ich nur mal wissen, ob dieser mit seinen Komponenten noch an die hier ausgeschriebenen Zusammenbauten heranreicht oder ob er meilenweit abgeschlagen ist.

CPU : Intel Pentium 4, 3000 MHz (15 x 200)

Festplatte : Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 ST3160021A (160G

Netzteil : Coba King 550Watt (nachgerüstet)

Laufwerk : PIONEER DVD RW  DVR-106D

Mainboard : MSI MS-7012 (Medion OEM)

Grafikkarte : ATI Radeon X1950 GT AGP8x (nachgerüstet)

RAM :  2x 256MB Siemens SDU03264B5B31MT-50
          1x 512MB Corsair CMX512-3200C2
          1x 1024MB Corsair VS1GB400C3
alles als SDRAM ausgeschrieben...

Läuft auf Win XP.

Mit WOW und CS 1.6 hat er eigentlich keinerlei Probleme. Dies sind auch die Spiele die ich hauptsächlich Spiele. Ansonsten nutze ich den PC nur für kleinere Grafikarbeiten und Schreibarbeit.
Auf WOW bezogen sieht es ungefähr so aus. Dabei sind die Schatten komplett aus, Sichtweite mittel, Partikeldichte auf max, und die restlichen Optionen schwanken zwischen unten und mittel.
In Dalaran, früh morgens habe ich gute 30FPS, mittags und abends, wenn viele unterwegs sind, sind es eher 5-15FPS.
Im 10er Raid habe ich 7-15FPS, was noch spielbar ist. Ich jedenfalls habe mich daran gewöhnt.
Im 25er Raid allerdings kämpfe ich mit 3-7FPS was schon hart ist da noch das zu leisten, als Spieler, was die anderen 24 Mitspieler von einem verlangen. Selbst wenn ich hier alle Grafik-Regler aufs unterste Level schiebe bekomme ich nicht viel mehr FPS.

Was mich interessieren würde, auf was für FPS Werte würde ich denn bei den hier ausgeschriebenen Computern kommen?


----------



## painschkes (7. Oktober 2009)

_Welche Preisklasse wäre denn da so in deiner richtung? Danach könnte man es besser beurteilen.. :-)_


----------



## Asoriel (7. Oktober 2009)

SirCire schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollte ich nur mal wissen, ob dieser mit seinen Komponenten noch an die hier ausgeschriebenen Zusammenbauten heranreicht oder ob er meilenweit abgeschlagen ist.



Knappe, ehrliche Antwort: Das ist ein Gaming-Krüppel. Der 350€-PC wäre eine Leistungssteigerung von weit über 100%. Mit der HD4670 ist zB Crysis auf High flüssig spielbar, mit der X1950 muss man es nichtmal starten.
Der 450€-PC und darüber sind nichtmehr vergleichbar. Das ist eine ganz andere Liga und wäre ein immenser Performancesprung. Der 450€-PC stellt WoW wohl auch im größten Raid-Gefecht mit allen Effekten butterweich dar. Ruckler in WoW sind da Fehlanzeige, und auch sonst hat der viel Power.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Oktober 2009)

Ruckler in WoW sind eben keine Fehlanzeige. Das liegt aber nicht an der Hardware, sondern an WoW. Ich hab gestern Rechner für nen Kumpel zusammengeschraubt, PhenomII 940, GTX260, 4GB RAM, selbst bei ihm ruckelt es ab und an. Zwar nur in bestimmten Gebieten, aber es ruckelt. Bei meiner 9800GT hab ich das irgendwie noch nie gehabt. 

Aber du hast ja Recht, es läuft alles flüssig, wollt nur meinen Senf dazu geben :>


----------



## Asoriel (7. Oktober 2009)

naja gut, ich bin jetzt mal rein von der Hardware ausgegangen. Lags liegen (in den seltensten Fällen) an der Hardware. Die kannst du selbst bei nem 4.000€ PC haben.


----------



## Shefanix (7. Oktober 2009)

Ich meine keine Laggs, sondern wirkliche Ruckler.


----------



## Falathrim (8. Oktober 2009)

Sebi da hat er sogar Recht...rein von der Hardware passt es, aber Weh - Oh - Weh spackt halt ganz willkürlich bei aller Art von Rechnern ab, so dass ein 3 Jahre alter Rechner auch mal flüssiger den Senf darstellen kann als ein nagelneuer...

@SirCire:
Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass deine alte Gurke noch irgendwie konkurrenzfähig ist. Die Pentium 4-Prozis waren eh schon Gurken vor dem Herren, die spätestens von den Athlon 64ern in ihre Schranken verwiesen wurden, und der Rest des Rechners ist auch veraltet. Da würde wirklich jeglicher Rechner, den wir dir hier zusammenstellen, eine massive Leistungssteigerung bringen. 100% sind da noch sehr knapp gerechnet.


----------



## Yaggoth (9. Oktober 2009)

In der Computerübersicht sind noch alte Texte:

z.B. steht dort noch was von GTX 275 (in der Überschrift) und in der direkt dazu vorgeschlagenen Zusammestellung fidnet sich die 5850



Auch die Qualitative Unterscheidung des 550€ PC´s und des 650€ PC´s fällt relativ schwer, da abgesehen von Gehäuse und Festplatte exakt die gleichen Komponennten verbaut wurden...

Ansonsten, wie immer, sehr schön ;-)


----------



## SirCire (9. Oktober 2009)

Danke für die Antworten. Genau soetwas hatte ich schon vermutet.
Mal schauen ob ich bald wieder liquide bin, dann kann ich ja nochmal hier vorbeischauen und mich beraten lassen.
Bis dahin muss die "Gaiming-Krücke" herhalten... Ich mag die Bezeichnung irgendwie...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asoriel (9. Oktober 2009)

da lässt sich sicher was machen Und der 450&#8364;-PC ist wirklich schon sehr flott unterwegs. Man mag es kaum glauben - aber schon für das kleine Geld gibts relativ starke Hardware. Zwar nur 100&#8364; teurer aber schon in einer ganz anderen Liga ist der 550&#8364;-PC eigentlich mein Favorit. Extrem günstig und dazu sehr viel Power - auch für kommende Games. Vielleicht nicht unbedingt für Enthusiaten oder Overclocker, aber die greifen eh tiefer in die Tasche.


----------



## Soramac (9. Oktober 2009)

In dem 550 Euro PC eine HD5850 , die Leistung ist mehr als nur ausreichend!


----------



## Animalm4st3r (9. Oktober 2009)

War da nichtmal was das man hier drin nicht rumschreiben sollte ?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (10. Oktober 2009)

Animalm4st3r schrieb:


> War da nichtmal was das man hier drin nicht rumschreiben sollte ??
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich spar mir immer, das zu sagen, weil ich nicht der Spießer überhaupt sein will und nicht mehr im Thread steht, dass hier nicht geschrieben werden soll  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SirCire (14. Oktober 2009)

Hi, ich habe mir mal erlaubt eure hier ausgeschriebenen Rechner zu vergleichen:
Stand: Heute, 14.10.2009
Sieht es so aus, das die Komponenten des 350€-Rechners bei: 
Hardwareversand.de: 345,61€
Alternate.de: 375, 65€ 
kosten.

Die Komponenten des 450€-Recheners bei:
Hardwareversand.de: 443,92€
Alternate.de: 461,85€ 
kosten

Aber die Komponenten des 550€-Rechners bei:
Hardwareversand.de: 610,11€
Alternate.de: 658,06€ 
kosten.

Ich habe nun 2 mal gecheckt das ich auch ja die richtigen Teile beim 550€-Rechner nachschlage, aber obwohl ich überall das billigste Angebot auswähle, komme ich nie in die Nähe von 550€.
Habt ihr euch da irgendwie verklickt? Zu teure Grafikkarte? 
Und nun noch ne Frage zur Preisentwicklung. Wenn man mit der Bestellung bis, sagen wir Weihnachten, oder Mitte Januar wartet, ist bis dahin ein spürbarer Preissturz zu erwarten, oder werden die Preise bis dahin stabil bleiben? Hat da wer Erfahrungen obs da zum Weihnachtsgeschäft oder in der nach Weihnachtszeit zu Preisschwankungen kommt?


----------



## painschkes (14. Oktober 2009)

_Stimmt - die Grafikkarte wurde jetzt von 5850 in 4890 geändert.

_


----------



## Mayestic (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich frage zwar nicht wirklich nach einem PC für über 900€ aber...

*- Genaues Preislimit*

_kann ich nicht genau eingrenzen aber ich gehe mal von bis zu 750€ aus, notfalls mehr_

*- Anwendungsbereiche (Rendern und Spielen? / Nur Rendern / Fotobearbeitung? / Nur Spielen?)*

_nur spielen, das was ich sonst noch am PC mache ist kaum der Rede wert, kein CAD, kein Photoshop, nix dergleichen_

*- Auflösung (1280x1024,1680x1050,1920x1080)*

_da ich einen Samsung BW2433 habe würde ich den dann auch gerne auskosten, maximal stellt er meine ich 1900x1200 dar_

*- Für welches Spiele soll der Rechner sein*

_derzeit ist eigendlich AION der Anlass zur Sorge, in WoW ruckelt es eher selten aber in Lotro und War ruckelt der alte schon merkbar das es wenig Spaß macht. Klar ist MassenPvP meistens ne DiaShow bei mir. Gutes Beispiel sind da wohl in Lotro die Ettenöden oder in WAR ein einfacher T4 Keepraid. Wenn da dann 100 Spieler stehn ist Schicht im Schacht und ich würde gerne das zumindest von meiner Seite aus wenig Ruckler produziert werden. Wenns der Client nicht schafft isses eben so._

*- Braucht ihr irgendwelche extras? (Zusammenbau,Betriebsssytem,Headset,Maus,Tastatur,Boxen..?)*

_Nein. Zusammenbau mache ich wie immer alleine. Betriebssystem bleibt XP, Rest hab ich alles._


----------



## Yaggoth (14. Oktober 2009)

Zum Beispiel kann es für unter 750€ so aussehen:
(Hier ist nur zu bedenken, dass die Graka wohl mindestens eine Woche benötigt bis sie wieder lieferbar ist.)
Der Rechner ist für AION sicherlich überdimensioniert, allerdings einigermaßen zukunftstauglich.




 Artikel Verfügbarkeit Stückpreis Menge Preis Summe:  720,64 €

Artikel-Nr. 
HV20P395DE
entfernen
AMD Phenom II X4 955 Black Edition Box, Sockel AM3



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sofort lieferbar 149,69 €

 149,69 €

Artikel-Nr. 
HV1350F3DE
entfernen
Samsung SpinPoint F3 500GB, SATA II (HD502HJ)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sofort lieferbar 40,36 €

 40,36 €

Artikel-Nr. 
HV203KB3DE
entfernen
Antec Three Hundred, ATX, ohne Netzteil



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sofort lieferbar 48,99 €

 48,99 €

Artikel-Nr. 
HVR500P8DE
entfernen
BE Quiet! Straight Power 500 Watt / BQT E6



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sofort lieferbar 70,71 €

 70,71 €

Artikel-Nr. 
HV1028DYDE
entfernen
Club3D Radeon 5850 1024MB, ATI Radeon 5850, PCI-Express



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es gibt keinen festen Liefertermin. Eine Lieferzeit von über einer Woche ist möglich. 214,11 €

 214,11 €

Artikel-Nr. 
HV207S3BDE
entfernen
Samsung SH-223B bare schwarz SATA



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sofort lieferbar 26,15 €

 26,15 €

Artikel-Nr. 
HV1130I3DE
entfernen
Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P, AMD 770



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sofort lieferbar 70,37 €

 70,37 €

Artikel-Nr. 
HV20OZ05DE
entfernen
4GB OCZ DDR3 PC3-12800 Platinum AMD Edition



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



verfügbar ab 15.10.2009 100,26 €

 100,26 €


Alternativ zu der Graka kannst du auch eine kleinere einabauen, z.B. eine NVIDIA GTX 260 oder GTX 275, oder von ATI eine 4870 oder 4890... diese Karten sind allerdings nicht dx 11 tauglich und daher meiner Meinung nach weniger zukunftsorientiert.


----------



## Mayestic (14. Oktober 2009)

das verlinken sieht nach viel Arbeit aus. Danke.


----------



## painschkes (14. Oktober 2009)

_CPU : Phenom II 955
Kühler : Scythe Mugen 2
Festplatte : Samsung Spinpoint F3 500GB
Gehäuse : Xigmatek Mitgard
Netzteil : BeQuiet PurePower 530W
Laufwerk : LG GH22NS50
Mainboard : Gigabyte GA-MA770T-UD3P
RAM : 4GB OCZ DDR3 1333Mhz
Grafikkarte : Club3D 5850

macht dann : 723,99 &#8364;



/Edit : Och mensch , nur weil ich afk war :-[

_


----------



## Mayestic (14. Oktober 2009)

painschkes schrieb:


> /Edit : Och mensch , nur weil ich afk war :-[



Tja so ist das wenn man mal böses RL hat ^^ Danke trotzdem ich schau mir beides an.


----------



## Yaggoth (14. Oktober 2009)

Gehäuse ist nur ein Bsp. hier kannst du ja einsetzen was immer dir gefällt ;-)


----------



## little Vulkan (15. Oktober 2009)

HI,

bin auch gerade auf der Suche nach einen neuen PC.
Habe mir euer Bespiel für einen 900 € Rechner angesehen, da ich so ca. bis 1000 € ausgeben wollte.
Habe ein wenig rumgespielt und komme auf folgende Komponenten, wobei ich ein Laie bin hoffe deswegen auch eure Hinweise:

i7 2,67 GHZ 1366 Mhz                  220,-         < oder lieber der alte i7 860 ? 
HD 5870 1024 MB                        328,-         <finde ich schon teuer
Gehäuse Coolermaster Storm        75,-          < hoffe auf gute Kühleigenschaften
Netzteil Be quit 550Watt                79,-
Mainborad ASUS PGT                   173,-          < teuerer als das von euch verwendete, da 1366 MHZ im CPU
Windows                                       72,-
 Speicher 3*2                              140,-         < niedrige Taktfrequenz, möglich wären auch 2000´er  Speicher
Festplatte Green und Brenner         94,-


Macht zusammen 1181 Euro
Kann man eventuell ein paar Teile ändern um den Preis ein wenig zu senken, oder um die Qualität zu erhöhen ?

Wie gesagt bin ein Laie und habe auch noch nie einen Rechner zusammen gebaut.

Eine Frage zu Windows 7 nach den ersten Test läuft die 32 er Variante schneller als die 64, welche sollte man kaufen ???

Habe mir gestern einen  Monitor angesehen, einen Samsung 2494 LW, hat jemand Erfahrung damit ?? Ist der zu gebrauchen  ??

Sry vorab für die vielen Fragen.


----------



## Mayestic (15. Oktober 2009)

ich habe ja null Ahnung aber reicht ein 220 Watt Netzteil ? 
Ich habe mir zu dem Thema auch schonmal in Toms Hardware Forum die Finger wund getippt weils mich schon interessiert ein Netzteil zu haben welches für die gerade verwendeten Komponenten ideal ist ohne am Ende mehr Strom zu verbrauchen als unbedingt benötigt wird weil die Auslastung nicht stimmt. Es gab da irgendwo ziemlich komplexe Formeln und auch einen Calc mit dem man sich den Stromverbrauch errechnen konnte oder errechnen lassen konnte. 

Ich erinnere mich halt in jedem August daran das ich zuviel Strom verbauche für nen Singlehaushalt, knapp 2100 Kwh. Normal wären wohl 1800 als Obergrenze. Wenn ich nun aber bedenke das ich ausser dem PC nur noch einen Klasse A Kühlschrank, ne Mikrowelle und nen Radiowecker betreibe und nur ganz selten mal das Licht anhabe ^^ 

Nagut ich ließ mich halt iwann mal von wahnsinnig hohen Wattzahlen beim Netzteil blenden und habe mir vor 6 Jahren in meinem alten Rechner schon ein 550 Watt Netzteil verbaut und ich gehe davon aus das da ein paar hundert Euro nun verballert wurden die sinnlos waren. Zumal der Rechner auch mal dank mieser 1,5 Mbit Leitung nachts immer nur am runterladen war. 

Aber wie gesagt. Null Plan und der Stoff will auch nicht mehr in meinen Kopf. Ich muss immer wieder neu fragen.

MfG Mayo

P.S. Werden heutzutage eigendlich keine Soundkarten mehr verbaut ? Ich sehe in keinem Rechner ne Karte und vielen Spielern ist es doch vorallem wichtig auch guten Sound zu haben mit allen möglichen Effeckten und was weiß ich oder sind die OnBoard Dinger mittlerweile so gut das ich keine Soundkarte mehr brauche wenn ich nichts extrem ausgefallenes haben möchte ?


----------



## Rethelion (15. Oktober 2009)

little schrieb:


> i7 2,67 GHZ 1366 Mhz                  220,-         < oder lieber der alte i7 860 ?
> HD 5870 1024 MB                        328,-         <finde ich schon teuer
> Gehäuse Coolermaster Storm        75,-          < hoffe auf gute Kühleigenschaften
> Netzteil Be quit 220 Watt                79,-
> ...


An sich keine schlechte Konfiguration; zu dem i7 und dem Board kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, da ich da zu wenig Erfahrung habe.
Die 5870 ist zwar teuer aber momentan die beste SingleGPU-Grafikkarte, also schon ihr Geld wert. Beim Netzteil wirst du dich wohl verschrieben haben,oder? 220W sind zu wenig, für das System würde ich 500W+ empfehlen. 
Welchen Speicher hast du denn genau gennommen? Erscheint mir nämlich etwas teuer.
Und bei der Festplatte würd ich von einer Green-Edition absehen, die sind zu langsam. Nimm dir da lieber eine Samsung Spinpoint F3. Bei dem System kommts auf die paar Watt der Festplatte auch nicht mehr an.



little schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu Windows 7 nach den ersten Test läuft die 32 er Variante schneller als die 64, welche sollte man kaufen ???



Zwischen 32 und 64bit besteht kein großer Geschwindigkeitsunterschied, nur kann es sein das manche Programme oder Treiber unter 64Bit nicht funktionieren, aber das hat sich in letzter Zeit gebessert. Solltest du aber 32Bit nehmen dann entferne aus deinem PC 3GB-Ram, die werden sonst eh nicht erkannt.
Ich würde grundsätzlich nur noch 64Bit installieren.

@Mayestic: wie schon oben geschrieben, sind 220W für das obige System zu wenig. Aber du musst auch bedenken, dass der Stromverbrauch nicht unbedingt von der Watt-Zahl vom Netzteil abhängt.
Zum einen gibt ein NT ja nur soviel Strom aus wie benötigt wird, also läuft es nicht ständig auf 100%/500W; und die Auslastung des PCs schwankt ja auch.
Viel wichtiger als die Leistungs ist aber die Effizienz des Netzteils. Die gibt nämlich wirklich Aufschluss über den Verbrauch.
So kann ein schlechtes 500W-NT real 700W aus der Steckdose ziehen, während ein gutes 500W-NT nur 550W zieht.(nur um es zu verdeutlichen, die Werte müssen nicht unbedingt stimmen)



Mayestic schrieb:


> P.S. Werden heutzutage eigendlich keine Soundkarten mehr verbaut ? Ich sehe in keinem Rechner ne Karte und vielen Spielern ist es doch vorallem wichtig auch guten Sound zu haben mit allen möglichen Effeckten und was weiß ich oder sind die OnBoard Dinger mittlerweile so gut das ich keine Soundkarte mehr brauche wenn ich nichts extrem ausgefallenes haben möchte ?


Die Onboard Soundkarten sind eigentlich für alles mehr als ausreichend und mir persönlich geht eine externe Karte nicht ab. 
Wobei ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten die mit 5&#8364;-Boxen und Kopfhörern zufrieden sind und denen die Qualität von TV-Lautsprechern gefällt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mayestic (15. Oktober 2009)

den Calc den ich eben meinte habe ich nun auch gefunden weiß aber nicht wie nützlich er letztendlich ist. soweit ich das verstanden habe rechnet er quasi den Verbrauch unter Volllast aus. Dazu sollte man dann noch etwas Puffer rechnen damit wenn man mal ne GraKa oder sowas austauscht man kein neues NT kaufen muss usw.

eXtreme Power Supply Calculator Lite v2.5

und hier der Link http://extreme.outervision.com/psucalculatorlite.jsp

und was die 3 GB bzw 3,5 GB RAM unter einem 32 bit System anbelangt so könnte man sich das hier durchlesen http://www.tomshardware.com/de/foren/forum...ew=0&nojs=0 

fällt aber eher, denke ich, in die Sparte der Leistungsfetischisten da man ja ca 100€ für die Speicher und ca 30€ für die Software zahlen müsste. Ob sich das dann für jeden rechnet ist fraglich.

Wenn ich im Calc mein Beispielsystem eintippe und hoffe alles richtig getippt zu haben wiel so mancher englischer Fachbegriff eher zu erraten ist komme ich auf
[Edith hats mal angepasst an den Tower welcher 4x120 und 1x140 mm Lüfter zulässt, ausserdem 4 Speicherbausteine anstelle der 2 falls mal noch 2 weitere kommen sollten]

System Type:		1 physical CPU	
Motherboard:		High End - Desktop	
CPU:		AMD Phenom II X4 955 3200 MHz Deneb	
CPU Utilization (TDP):		85% TDP	

RAM:		4 Sticks DDR3 SDRAM	
Video Card:		NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260	
Video Type:		Single Card	

Regular SATA:		1 HDD	

DVD-RW/DVD+RW Drive:		1 Drive	
Fan Controller:		Yes	

Fans			
High Performance: 		4 Fans 120mm;  1 Fan 140mm;	

Keyboard and mouse:		Yes	

System Load:		90 %	


Recommended Wattage:		374 Watts

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe frisst das System also 374 Watt unter Volllast also sollte sofern man garnix austauschen oder übertakten will ja ein 500 Watt oder max 530 Watt NT ausreichen.


----------



## Hans Würstchen (15. Oktober 2009)

Das Netzteil sollte immer nur zu 50% ausgelasstet sein, weil erstens da die Effiziens am höchsten und zweitens, da die Ausfallrate deutlich niedriger ist als bei 100% oder >20% Auslastung ist. Wenn du also einen Rechner hast der unter Last 220 Watt verbraucht und du einen 220 Netztteil kaufst wird das wahrscheinlich bei der ersten Runde Crysis abfackeln.


----------



## little Vulkan (15. Oktober 2009)

habe es oben schon editier, Netzteil ist das be Quit Straight Power 550 W


----------



## Falathrim (15. Oktober 2009)

@little Vulkan:
An deinem Rechner sind diverse Sachen zum Optimieren...ich optimier dir mal einen für 900 Euro (Wenn du sparen willst...wozu ein 173 Euro-Mobo? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ich setz mich gleich mal ran...
EDIT: Moahr...Windows vergessen -.-
EDIT2: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf www.hardwareversand.de
Zusätzlich noch eine HD5850 von edel-grafikkarten.de und Windows 7 HP 64Bit von www.hoh.de

Du kannst natürlich auch den ganzen Rechner bei hoh.de zusammenstellen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, alles bei hoh.de ;D


----------



## little Vulkan (15. Oktober 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> @little Vulkan:
> An deinem Rechner sind diverse Sachen zum Optimieren...ich optimier dir mal einen für 900 Euro (Wenn du sparen willst...wozu ein 173 Euro-Mobo?
> 
> 
> ...




Danke Dir vorab für die Mühe.

Eine Frage hätte ich noch warum den i7 860 und nicht den i7 920 ?
Ok ein wenig Ghz weniger, allerdings ist dies nicht die neuere Technik ??

Ist im MOment eigentlich eine gute Zeit zum PC kaufen, oder geht es schon ins Weinnachtsgeschäft????
Gibt es überhaupt eine Jahreszeit in der es Unterchiede gibt ????

Reicht der Mitgelieferte Kühler für den CPU aus ??
Habe gerade bei meinem alten Rechner ein Kühlerproblem und ein Mega lauten Lüfter ????


----------



## Asoriel (15. Oktober 2009)

der boxed ist nicht wirklich leise. Und die Preise sind momentan auch nicht unbedingt die Besten. Ich persönlich würde bis Ende Januar/Anfang Februar warten.


----------



## Falathrim (15. Oktober 2009)

little schrieb:


> Danke Dir vorab für die Mühe.
> 
> Bitteschön :>
> 
> ...


----------



## Mayestic (16. Oktober 2009)

> Ausserdem kostet 4GB RAM im Dual Channel weniger als 6GB RAM im Triple Channel



Kein flame. Nur ne Frage denn ich habe wieder was gelernt. Ich dachte bisher es gäbe nur Dual Channel. Tripple Channel ist mir neu. DANKE  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber bei 4 Speicherbausteinen ist es dann wieder Dual Channel ? Oder gibts da dann nen Quad(ro) Channel ?



> Der Boxed-Lüfter reicht vollkommen aus und soll auch recht leise sein.



Bezieht sich diese Aussage nur auf Intel Boxed Kühler oder auch auf die von AMD ? Vorausgesetzt natürlich das man nichts übertakten wird.




Dann nochwas anderes. Mir wurde ja der CPU Kühler SCYTHE Mugen 2 empfohlen. Was wäre denn eine vom Gewicht her leichtere Alternative ? Ich habe gelesen das er wenn man den Rechner transportiert gerne mal Schäden verursachen kann. Da ich den Rechner oft durch die Gegend schleppe aber keine wirkliche Lust habe jedesmal den Kühler abzubauen würde mich interessieren ob es der Boxed Lüfter auch tut oder aber ob ein anderer Lüfter empfehlenswerter ist weil evtl bessere Kühleigenschaften oder leiser oder oder oder....

Und dann nochwas zur Kühlung. In meinem Tower der mir empfohlen wurde gibt es Öffnungen für 4x120 mm und 1x 140 mm Lüfter. 2 sind vorinstalliert. Sollte ich alle austauschen und wenn ja gegen welche denn ? Oder weiß jemand wie sich die Gehäuselüfter im Antec Three Hundred anstellen ? Schleifgeräusche oder sonstige Ungereimtheiten die ich nicht kenne ?



MfG Mayo


----------



## Yaggoth (16. Oktober 2009)

Die neuen I7 Prozesoren von intel unterstützen tripple Channel, also 3 Ram-Riegel. Die Vorgänger sowie die AMD´s unterstützen Dualchannel, ergo 2 Ram Riegel.

Da man nun ca. 4 GB einbauen sollte (weniger macht relativ wenig Sinn bei nem neuen Rechner allerdings braucht man zum zocken auch nicht mehr) egibt sich, dass man bei AMD oder einem älteren Intel eher 2 x 2GB verbaut und bei nem neuen Intel würde man 3 x 2GB verbauen um die tripplechannel Funktion zu nutzen. Dann hätte man aber 2 GB Ram mehr bezhlt die man kaum ausnutzen kann.

4 x 1 GB Ram würde ich persönlich nicht einsetzen, dann wären ja alle Plätze belegt falls ich mal noch Ram dazustecken wollte...

Der Boxed-Lüfter reicht zum betreiben des PC´s aus. Ich habe lediglich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass bei einem langen Betrieb (Lanparty und der Rechner ist mal seine 50-60 Stunden an) der Lüfter deutlich hörbar wird und auch bei einfacher Benutzung eben nicht gerade besonders leise ist. Ein anderer Lüfter lohnt lediglich um den Rechner entweder leiser zu machen oder Kühlpotential zum übertakten zu schaffen.
Der Mugen 2 ist ein super Lüfter und bei normalem PC-Gebrauch kühlt er so effektiv und leise, dass er quasi unhörbar ist. Beim übertakten bietet er mehr als genug Kühlleistung für einen Luftkühler. Nur ist er sehr schwer (ca. nen Kilo wenn ich mich nciht täusche) und kann daher ruckartige Bewegungen und stöße nicht so gut ab wie ein lüfter der nur 400 Gramm wiegt. Wenn du nur deinen PC mal von A nach B stellst würde ich mir aber keine Gedanken machen. Das hält der schon aus.


----------

